# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب واحد

## AShkan Milani

دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم معافیت تحصیلی هم گرفتم کامل ولی انتخاب واحد نکردم اگه این ترم انتخاب واحد نکنم معافیتم 

باطل میشه؟برا کنکوور دارم میخونم

----------


## ZAPATA

> دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم معافیت تحصیلی هم گرفتم کامل ولی انتخاب واحد نکردم اگه این ترم انتخاب واحد نکنم معافیتم 
> 
> باطل میشه؟برا کنکوور دارم میخونم


معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی (نه دانش آموزی) گرفته باشی قوانینش هم مثل دانشگاه دولتی باشه
نیازی به انتخاب واحد نیست
فقط همون شهریه ثابت رو میخاد داده باشی

----------


## rezagmi

> دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم معافیت تحصیلی هم گرفتم کامل ولی انتخاب واحد نکردم اگه این ترم انتخاب واحد نکنم معافیتم 
> 
> باطل میشه؟برا کنکوور دارم میخونم


باس مرخصی بگیری
شهریه ثابت رو میگیرن ازت
مگرنه یکی دو ماهه اسمت به نظام وظیفه معرفی میشه
پ ن : البته اگر ترم یک رو مرخصی بدن البته

----------

